

Hacking with Mathematica and Wolfram API - leoplct
http://patrickcollison.com/blog/2009/04/hacking-for-fun-and-profit-with-mathematica-and-the-google-analytics-api

======
zackzackzack
This article is a tad dated. Most of this stuff can be done with d3.js and
underscore.js. The out of the box design would be much better as well.

